# 30 Amp Dryer Outlet



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

My wife wants to purchase a kiln that will connect to the 30 amp dryer outlet.

This is not an issue you simply don't run the dryer when the kiln is running. No biggie.

My question is can I simply tie in to that outlet to put an additional one in the garage? The two units WILL NOT be run at the same time I am just curious as to whether or not there will be issues.

I know rule 1 turn off the breaker and be sure to get the right gauge wire.


----------



## mcbob (Nov 21, 2008)

If you'll only ever use them that way, the only person that will care is your friendly neighborhood housing and electrical inspector and insurance company.


----------



## George_H_M (Oct 30, 2008)

Best Option is to just run another outlet to the garage if your panel box can handle it . 
That way you are covered in case of any problems. 

If you have the space in the box, and town codes allows it. You can also just run a sub-panel to the garage with a 60 amp service and be covered for any other future power needs.

But that is just my 2 c's


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

You will need to see if you breaker box has two open slots for the double breaker required.

If you do, then you can install a second outlet that is properly protected.

Cloths dryers don't draw current like a kiln does, so personally, I'd use 10 gauge wire from breaker panel to kiln outlet, depending on how long that wire run is.


----------

